# General > Events, field trips and gatherings >  Blue33 Hong Kong & Goldfish Street trip

## blue33

My recent trip to Hong Kong & Goldfish trip, weather was getting rather cold in Hong Kong now. Lots of things to explore for people like us. Basically not an ideal place for woman who dont fancy this  :Grin: , but luckily beside there's a street selling clothing etc, a good place for the woman to visit.  :Laughing:  Here's the location of the street pictures to goldfish street . 







More pictures to come...  :Smile:

----------


## blue33

Here's the Dave Chow shop, the guy who won the "2007 IAPLC Grand Champion", AQUA ART - AQUARIUM DESIGN. A friendly and great guy that shared his knowledge with me. Cliff Hui was there also when i went there, he's associate with the shop also. Below are the pictures from the shop and their tanks.



Dave Chow and Blue33,  :Laughing: 


Cliff Hui and Blue33,  :Grin:  Look at the prize on the top left shelf.  :Roll Eyes: 







His latest setup. Look at this massive rocks, where can we find here?  :Shocked:  The rocks is full of characteristics.  :Surprised: 


More to come... late now, will update again...  :Wink:

----------


## craftsman

> His latest setup. Look at this massive rocks, where can we find here?  The rocks is full of characteristics. 
> 
> 
> More to come... late now, will update again...


What Rocks? More like a mountain!!!!  :Shocked:  :Shocked:  Wow! I wonder how the tank can support such weight? Or are the rocks fake? As in man made?

This is really nice bro! More pics please....  :Grin:  :Grin:

----------


## sfk7

The mountain scape is really nice! Now I know what you were talking about

Thanks for sharing!

----------


## Shadow

that probably going to be the 2009 entry  :Grin: 

Maybe AQ should start HK outing  :Laughing:

----------


## blue33

> What Rocks? More like a mountain!!!!  Wow! I wonder how the tank can support such weight? Or are the rocks fake? As in man made?
> 
> This is really nice bro! More pics please....


If the support base is solid flat without any hole, it can withstand the weight. Is natural rocks, not fake, they have supplier and often they scale mountain also, it could be one of their encounter rocks they had found, remember that Hong Kong is surrounded by mountains.  :Grin: 




> The mountain scape is really nice! Now I know what you were talking about
> 
> Thanks for sharing!


No problem bro. Seeing the picture is better than word describe.  :Laughing: 




> that probably going to be the 2009 entry 
> 
> Maybe AQ should start HK outing


I did ask him is it 2009 entry, he said he got other better design than this which he haven got time to do yet, so this may not be his submit entry, who knows! He currently too busy handling design project for his customer.  :Smile:

----------


## blue33

Here's the "Shui Cao Dian" shop, and last year "2008 IAPLC Grand Champion" tank etc...





2008 IAPLC Grand Champion tank




Some of their rock scape tank, i think this year trend will be mainly on rocks, who knows again.








Those moss woods are for sale also, pretty nice scape though.


Another tank with moss on wood for sale, you can see the price tag there.


This is their scape playground before actual scape goes into the tank, you can see the actual soil is being used. Something we can learn from before new setup.


Opposite another shop associate with them.


This is the new CO2 mixer which can only be found here, make of acrylic, it really mix well with CO2 with the spinning water inside. I bought another CO2 diffuser from Dave Chow shop, a new product which creates even finer bubbles but it needs more CO2 power pressure to drive it. Will try to post the pictures if i got time.  :Smile: 



More pictures to come...  :Smile:

----------


## ghim

:Well done:  Their LFS layout really entice people to buy :Grin: . 

Clean and neat - given such a small space. Even their signboards are so professional.

----------


## Shadow

I guess the market over there much bigger than Singapore.

Is it because you visit only the planted tank shop or that the way fish shop over there? Doesn't seem to sell a lot of fishes.

----------


## blue33

I haven upload yet, have patience please...  :Grin:  Infact alot of shop they dont allow you to take photo, so most of the time only illegal shots, saw alot but cant take pictures.  :Confused:  I will put up a list of photo of about 90% of the shop there with signboard, it'll help people who going to visit there.  :Smile:

----------


## blue33

Alligator turtle, anyone?  :Laughing: 


Rare fish in the bag, though is protected species.  :Huh?: 











Those fishes in the tank we are not allow to take pictures, owner around.  :Sad: 

More pictures to come...  :Smile:

----------


## blue33

ADA Hong Kong distributor shop. Lots of stuff inside the shop including marine but they disallow anyone taking photograph, many salesman eyeing.  :Opps:  There's a nice full ADA planted setup tank beside the cashier counter, they dont allow me to take pictures.  :Sad:  The ADA stuff is more expensive by HK$100 as compare to the one i found.  :Cool:

----------


## blue33

Riccia tie to the wood scape.

----------


## WiNd08

love the idea of letting us to play around with the rock design before buying the rocks! innovative!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Shadow

> 


Like the idea of light set holder. Where to get that in Singapore? any one see?

----------


## d2sign

Can't wait to plan for the next trip. more pictures, more more!

----------


## Robert

> Rare fish in the bag, though is protected species.


Hi,
this fish looks a lot like a Sterlet (Acipenser ruthnus). They are commercially bred in Europe and I guess also in northern Asia as food or for ponds. It is a protected species. But it's definitly not suitable for any tank because they become quite large (40-60cm, sometimes 100cm). See this page: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sterlet

regards
Robert

----------


## blue33

Hi Robert. It is Aclpenser Sinensis Grdy(中华鲟) or Chinese Sturgeon, this fish can be found in China. Also a protected species.  :Smile:

----------


## blue33

The rest of shops in Goldfish street with the sigh board in the photos. All kinds of weird thing they sell over there, rarest fauna / reptiles etc... you can find most of the time in some shop.

----------


## blue33



----------


## blue33



----------


## blue33

This shop has some good plants.

----------


## blue33



----------


## blue33



----------


## blue33

Audi TT anyone?  :Grin:

----------


## blue33

Almost >90% of the shops is here. Enjoy yourself if you go there!  :Smile:

----------


## blue33

Place that i stayed in Hong Kong, South Horizon, one of the posh condo.  :Grin:

----------


## d2sign

Wah... Adrian you spend so much time on taking photograph, still have enought time to walk walk?  :Laughing:

----------


## blue33

I just walked down the street and took a quick photo, so just normal point and shoot, that was in the 2nd day visit already. Already went in most of the shop before doing so.  :Laughing:

----------


## craftsman

Wah.. you are cool! This is the most detailed trip report I've seen.  :Very Happy:

----------


## blue33

Thanks! It'll save alot of time for those who are visiting.  :Smile:  Anyone can update photo here to make it more detail.  :Grin:

----------


## craftsman

> Thanks! It'll save alot of time for those who are visiting.  Anyone can update photo here to make it more detail.


Adrian, I'll dig up some of my photos when I was there in Dec 08.  :Smile:

----------


## bossteck

Adrain, thanks for sharing... now show us what you bought!  :Smile:

----------


## Shadow

yes-yes. E.acicularis plant that extinc from Singapore  :Opps:

----------


## blue33

I didnt bought much actually, an ADA curve scissor, 3 pots of plants, 2 small background feature for nano tank, 1 small suction pump for changing water and 1 CO2 diffuser, thats all. Will take some photo if i find time. Most fruitful gained is the knowledge shared by those pro's there after talking to them especially Dave Chow, a great guy willing to shared with me his knowledge, lots of things supposed to buy is not neccessary anymore, saves me alot of money.  :Grin:  Whole family went for the trip including my maid, so cant stay too long at one location, you know lar...  :Grin:  they will make lots of noise.  :Laughing:

----------


## d2sign

Then tell us what they share with you hehe...

----------


## blue33

I only can said even you have the same setup but come to different person it get different result. First of all you got to ask yourself are you a hardworking planted hobbyist or just sit there waiting for good result to happen. LOL.  :Laughing:  Is very subjective when comes to this.  :Grin: 

Ok. Back to the topic. The most important thing i've learned over there. They only use Amazonia 1. WHY? I dont want to get sue for nothing talking in public. Can P..M me if you want to know. Please dont flood my PM...  :Opps:

----------


## Shadow

Nothing will come up good by waiting, act to it  :Grin: 

I also preferred Amazonia I because more nutrient inside, though never really compare  :Razz: 
What people complain is the cloudiness though in my opinion is reasonable, all will crystal clear after 4 weeks cycle anyway.

----------


## vwsj84

Wow ! Amazing photos bro ! Make me damn gian to plan a trip there  :Grin:

----------


## blue33

LOL.  :Grin:  Just point and shoot photo. Lots of shop disallow shooting inside, most of the time is illegal shoot.  :Laughing:

----------


## blue33

> yes-yes. E.acicularis plant that extinc from Singapore


LOL. Let me grow them and release to the market.  :Grin:

----------


## Shadow

is there any tip from those professional on how to reduce green spot algae on the rock?  :Exasperated:

----------


## blue33

Everyday change 10-15% water and you will have less algae problem or do more maintenance. LOL  :Laughing:

----------


## blue33

Found this plant where Carlfsk has being looking for "*Ludwigia Sp New Guinea*" (红唇丁香), it was really small, of all shop only one shop is selling same for E.acicularis(found at another shop). You got to be be very careful looking at it. The good news is the plant starts to sprot now.  :Jump for joy:  Well my EI really works on all plant. LOL.  :Laughing:  Didnt buy more, scare all the plant die.  :Opps: . But it survive all.  :Evil:

----------


## blue33

Hi Shadow. The E.acicularis you being looking for.  :Grin:

----------


## blue33

> *ur Ludwigia Sp New Guinea*" (红唇丁香), look very outstanding in its colour.. but this plant can bring to singapore though airport?


Avoid using SMS lingo(ur), you'll be banned, careful. Why not?  :Razz:  Use luggage check in. The leaves look like leopard texture red, very unique.

----------


## Shadow

Yes, you can bring almost any plant and fishes to Singapore. There is limit on how many pots and fishes though.

----------


## craftsman

> Yes, you can bring almost any plant and fishes to Singapore. There is limit on how many pots and fishes though.


Hand carry? And need to declare right?  :Opps:

----------


## Fingerling

Thanks for the information. Its been a real eye opener :Grin: 


Cheers, 
Kenny

----------


## blue33

> Hand carry? And need to declare right?


Never hand carry all those things, you get caught, for plant just get a bottle, use newspaper to wrap the plant, moist the newspaper and put it into the bottle, thats it.  :Blah:  They sell those drinking water bottle, is so cheap, you can recycle to use it.  :Evil: 




> Thanks for the information. Its been a real eye opener
> Cheers, 
> Kenny


No problem bro. Hope you enjoy reading it.  :Smile:

----------


## craftsman

> Never hand carry all those things, you get caught, for plant just get a bottle, use newspaper to wrap the plant, moist the newspaper and put it into the bottle, thats it.  They sell those drinking water bottle, is so cheap, you can recycle to use it.


Ha ha... good idea!!! Hmm.. fish i dunno how. Also put inside mineral water bottle? Wonder how they can survive the high altitude and low temperature in the cargo hold.  :Roll Eyes:

----------


## Viper007

> Everyday change 10-15% water and you will have less algae problem or do more maintenance. LOL


That's what I've been doing.... so is it a good method?  :Huh?: 

Anymore words of wisdom ???  :Smile:

----------


## blue33

No problem, they can survive the journey through mineral water, just dont put so much water.  :Smile:

----------


## craftsman

> No problem, they can survive the journey through mineral water, just dont put so much water.


Heh heh... next trip to Hong Kong will definitely try! Ha ha ha ha  :Grin:

----------


## Shadow

don't hand carry, limit 100ml of liquid

if I'm not mistaken for fish try to put air as much as possible otherwisse it will die due to lack of oxygen.

----------


## vwsj84

> LOL.  Just point and shoot photo. Lots of shop disallow shooting inside, most of the time is illegal shoot.


If only Singapore had a street like that...  :Kiss:

----------


## Shadow

asked all LFS to move to clementi  :Laughing:  make clementi into fish shop street  :Blah:

----------


## illumnae

Fish street is amazing. I've been going there everyday (thank God for a supportive wife!) of my honeymoon. Found lots and lots of stuff i want, but as I'm limited by luggage space I can't buy all that I want  :Sad:

----------


## craftsman

> Fish street is amazing. I've been going there everyday (thank God for a supportive wife!) of my honeymoon. Found lots and lots of stuff i want, but as I'm limited by luggage space I can't buy all that I want


Congratulations on your marriage bro.  :Smile:  ummm... Can try doing the same again in 10 years?  :Very Happy:  hee...

----------


## soulfinder78

> Never hand carry all those things, you get caught, for plant just get a bottle, use newspaper to wrap the plant, moist the newspaper and put it into the bottle, thats it.  They sell those drinking water bottle, is so cheap, you can recycle to use it. 
> 
> 
> No problem bro. Hope you enjoy reading it.


Had read about this Kordon breathing bag. It's said to be able to allow air to pass throught the bag. So can filled up the bags full of water to minised water movement.

http://www.novalek.net/vshop/shopdis...nd+Accessories

----------


## blue33

Thanks for sharing soulfinder78. This is really interesting.  :Smile:

----------


## aquanatix

> Had read about this Kordon breathing bag. It's said to be able to allow air to pass throught the bag. So can filled up the bags full of water to minised water movement.
> 
> http://www.novalek.net/vshop/shopdis...nd+Accessories


Would this be the infamous "breathing" bags that is sold occasionally via marketplace? Remembered seeing a thread like that early last year regarding item but was all snapped up before i laid my hands on them. Might be going HK late march and from the pictures posted,i really wanna go well prepared!

----------


## exotic_idiot

Thanks for sharing plentyful of pics bro blue33.. :Smile: 
Haha :Grin:  but why edit your photo? Scare anybody up to no good? Actually should put your pics then next time if i go any lfs saw you, can treat drink coffee...
See so many pics till my eyes blur.. So what's the best fish shop with the best deals you could recommend to our fellow forumers...
Hopefully with helpful pretty girls :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin:

----------


## blue33

> Thanks for sharing plentyful of pics bro blue33..
> Haha but why edit your photo? Scare anybody up to no good? Actually should put your pics then next time if i go any lfs saw you, can treat drink coffee...
> See so many pics till my eyes blur.. So what's the best fish shop with the best deals you could recommend to our fellow forumers...
> Hopefully with helpful pretty girls


LOL!  :Laughing:  When you see a big guy wearing specs(Hugo Boss) with bluetooth earpieces, thats me. But nowadays i hardly go fishshop unless i really need something. Thanks for the coffee anyway.  :Grin:  
All are attractive in HK, get what best for you.  :Laughing: 
Pretty girls dont go goldfish street, most girls dont like fish anyway. Sigh...  :Knockout:

----------


## illumnae

thank God for my wife then! haha. The week we were in HK, there was a beautiful lady in goldfish street everyday  :Smile:

----------


## exotic_idiot

> LOL!  When you see a big guy wearing specs(Hugo Boss) with bluetooth earpieces, thats me. But nowadays i hardly go fishshop unless i really need something. Thanks for the coffee anyway.  
> All are attractive in HK, get what best for you. 
> Pretty girls dont go goldfish street, most girls dont like fish anyway. Sigh...


Haha that's too bad but i frequently went fish shop, will be heading down to C328 tomorrow if free can join me for lunch.. :Wink: 
Anyway i can't believe there's not girls at goldfish street? 
Maybe aunties? :Grin: 




> thank God for my wife then! haha. The week we were in HK, there was a beautiful lady in goldfish street everyday


 Wahaha :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin:  You really lucky guy..! Let me guess that there was a beautiful lady in goldfish street everyday(Was your wife)??? :Smile: 
Btw bro, you just went there, is apistohk located there too? Didn't saw it in bro blue33's pics??? Maybe that's the miss out percentage?

----------


## illumnae

apistoworld is located in new territories i believe, not in fish street. eric told me the rent in fish street was uneconomical for him to operate from

----------


## blue33

> thank God for my wife then! haha. The week we were in HK, there was a beautiful lady in goldfish street everyday


Fishy honeymoon in goldfish street...  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing: ...

----------


## craftsman

My turn to go leow. Next Monday till Friday.... But dunno if got time to go to Goldfish street or not...  :Crying:

----------


## blue33

> My turn to go leow. Next Monday till Friday.... But dunno if got time to go to Goldfish street or not...


Hahaha... Can lobang(help) to buy thing?  :Grin:

----------


## craftsman

> Hahaha... Can lobang(help) to buy thing?



Doubt it bro....  :Sad:  on business trip, so don't know if I will have time to go, and also I travel fairly light for business. Don't like lugging big luggage everywhere.  :Grin:

----------


## marle

thanks for sharing blue33  :Smile:

----------


## Ian Lim

Bro, 

Any Apisto shop to recommend? will be there in 2 weeks and will be hunting for Apisto.

----------


## deds

i saw quite a few species available but im not sure the shop name .... its a big shop with big marine display tanks located in the middle of fish street.

----------


## zoologist100

*Happiest days of my life spent in HK – for a lot of reasons.*
*Tip: if you visit, take old or cheap stuff with you, as you will have to bin most of it to leave room in your luggage for all the new stuff you will buy in Goldfish Street...*

----------


## SCOPE

Great sharing. I agree that Goldfish Street is not a day event...it may take many days to thoroughly scan through...great experience

----------


## soggy

@blue33, thanks a lot for sharing those pics. Ill be going there end of october and have reserved a full day for this street. Im having sleepless nights thinking about it. hehehe

@all, im planning to buy a lot of plant specimen, can anyone recommend a shop there thats 1) cheaper 2) has more plant species to choose from?

----------


## grouper

> Great sharing. I agree that Goldfish Street is not a day event...it may take many days to thoroughly scan through...great experience


Agree with you bro, for fish crazy people, 1 day is not enough to explore everything there. They sell so many things there. Once i saw chamelon but no way to buy and bring back.  :Grin:

----------


## jojoe

I remember my last trip in Hong Kong, i spend almost 2 days in that Fish street. Lucky my wife have some other street to do her own shopping..

----------


## minute_me

Are things like filters there cheaper than in singapore? Advisable to get it there? Going there next week  :Razz:

----------


## soggy

can we haggle for lower prices in tung choi street?  :Grin:

----------


## minute_me

Was in HK and finally got a chance to visit Goldfish street. 

There are so many things to buy there and it's so vibrant! You can see young and old people, male and female interested in tropical fish hobby there!

I bought a java fern on wood for about $9. The way it's arranged is really nice. Will post a pic when i have time.

----------


## williamng

> Are things like filters there cheaper than in singapore? Advisable to get it there? Going there next week


China brands are cheaper. I dont think you will get a lot of savings for Eheim filters.

----------


## YellowDragon

these picture looks really nice... thanks for all the pictures... i hope i can visit the street sometime in the future...

----------


## Pork Life

I am going to HK in april this year and the hotel I would be staying at is like 8 mins walk from the goldfish street  :Grin: ...but what are the rules and regulations on bringing fishes and plants back? I vaguely remember you cannot have more than 30 fishes in 3 liters of water or something. Anyone can advise? Thanks.

----------


## Fuzzy

> I am going to HK in april this year and the hotel I would be staying at is like 8 mins walk from the goldfish street ...but what are the rules and regulations on bringing fishes and plants back? I vaguely remember you cannot have more than 30 fishes in 3 liters of water or something. Anyone can advise? Thanks.


Care to share the hotel name and what the rates were like? I was thinking of paying a visit to HK sometime after CNY.

The AVA limit is: 30 pieces packed in not more than 3 litres of water per person per trip, subject to a maximum of 60 pieces in not more than 6 litres of water per car (2 or more persons in the car)


Can read more here: http://www.ava.gov.sg/InformationFor...rnamentalFish/

----------


## ArCtic

> Care to share the hotel name and what the rates were like? I was thinking of paying a visit to HK sometime after CNY.
> 
> The AVA limit is: 30 pieces packed in not more than 3 litres of water per person per trip, subject to a maximum of 60 pieces in not more than 6 litres of water per car (2 or more persons in the car)
> 
> 
> Can read more here: http://www.ava.gov.sg/InformationFor...rnamentalFish/


Anyone knows does this only applies for hand carry baggage or also applying to check-in luggages as well? I am too going to hong kong next week and hoping to get some nice fishs\shrimps and plants back... :Grin:

----------


## avant

No hand carry is allowed. You will need to check them in.

----------


## Javanus

Thank you Blue33 for sharing. I still cannot imagine a street full of fish shops! If I have read this thread earlier, my Hong Kong trip in June this year would have been very different.

----------


## cdckjn

Great Write up. The last time when I visited the Goldfish Street, I was into marine fishes - there was so many shops selling freshwater stuff as compared to marine stuff. I was very amazed at the way they build their fish tanks. Very creative.

----------


## darrenchuasy

Very very nice aquarium shop in Hong Kong

----------


## williamng

A short writeup I did when I went there last year. 

http://www.littlegreencorner.com/fie..._episode3.html

----------


## adeguay

Going to HK this Dec, can anyone advice which train station is nearest to this goldfish street?

----------


## williamng

If I remember correctly, prince Edward mtr, exit b2

----------


## Kenng

Hi,

Anyone know if the crystal shrimps are as cheap as that in Taiwan where mosura going at 5 SGD as in one of the post on Taipei aquariums?

----------


## Jungle-mania

Nope it is not. but the quality is really good.

----------


## Kenng

> Nope it is not. but the quality is really good.


Can you share with us roughly how much per mosura?

----------


## Jungle-mania

Sorry, I can't remember the exact price, but it was definitely beyond $5. I was over there at the start of the year, I doubt the price could have drop that much that fast there.

----------


## Matt.Lee

> Sorry, I can't remember the exact price, but it was definitely beyond $5. I was over there at the start of the year, I doubt the price could have drop that much that fast there.


Can to share where is this shop that you got your shrimps from? Was there last year but didn't see any shops there selling. Might be going again end this month.

----------


## Cristiano

I am going soon.
Any bro need anything?

----------


## ZackZhou

Me! Hahaha. Possible to get me some rare potted plants?  :Smile:

----------


## SeahSengYong

What rare potted plants?
I am not into plants.

----------


## Cristiano

I saw some rare snails.
Oyster and clam snails.

Some sulawesi shrimps and snails that are not available in Singapore.
Got what I need.
That's all.

----------


## icefire

so... to confirm one thing.. if we want to bring back livestock... we just put them into fish bags then into luggage? hmm don't need care amount we bringing back?  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## celticfish

It's 3L of water or 30 fishes per person blue33.

----------


## icefire

> It's 3L of water or 30 fishes per person blue33.


i thought should be 30 fishes per person in 3L of water if hand-carry in from malaysia? haha.

----------


## jeffteo

I am going HK next Friday, lucky I saw this thread. Now got another activity for my trip already...

----------


## celticfish

Its 3L or 30 fish whichever is the limiting factor.
Across the causeway the limit is 5L or 50 fish.

----------


## jeffteo

What is the best way to bring fish back by air if don't have breather bag? The normal O2 pressurized bag will explode in mid air right?

----------


## jeffteo

> Its 3L or 30 fish whichever is the limiting factor.
> Across the causeway the limit is 5L or 50 fish.


And some fish like Koi or Carp requires permit on top of the import limit. Arowana is 1 fish per 3 L per person. There is also a total weight limit for all types of fish import of 5 KG. Just checked AVA site and saw these main points.

----------


## celticfish

No worries on the bag bursting from pressure change.
The cabin is pressurized.
Good new information on the limits!  :Smile:

----------


## SeahSengYong

> I am going HK next Friday, lucky I saw this thread. Now got another activity for my trip already...


 Any chance you can help me bring back some shrimps and snails?

----------


## Dean

> I am going HK next Friday, lucky I saw this thread. Now got another activity for my trip already...


Haha. I'm going to Hong Kong next Sunday. Might visit there if got free time.

----------


## icefire

> Its 3L or 30 fish whichever is the limiting factor.
> Across the causeway the limit is 5L or 50 fish.


oh i see! cheers  :Smile:

----------


## icefire

by the way about the breathing bags... can they be reused? if so i will surely get  :Smile:  saves the trouble of bringing too much stuff while fishing.

----------


## SeahSengYong

Any nice guys going HongKong can help me bring back some shrimps and snails?

----------


## mlgt

Has there been any other gatherings in Hong Kong? I will be visiting Hong Kong in June and would like to meet with other hobbyists.

----------


## snail20

very nice aquarium shop in Hong Kong

----------


## bernie

Do we still need to declare to the custom (red channel) at the airport if what we bring back is within AVA's law?

----------


## benlauhh

Was reading through most of the field report from people who had been there but seems like no mention of recommendations on shops for purchases?
Am heading to there this weekend and was looking to buy equipment and accessories. Anybody who's been there has any advice?

----------


## longcheeze

Glad I came across this forum and particularly this wonderful thread.
Been to HK a few times but didnt know there's a fish street there.
Will be my one of mine die die must go stop from now on when to HK.

----------


## Fei Miao

Mods, make this a sticky!!! :Grin:

----------


## aquanatix

Currently here at hongkong so thought i'd give a quick update.
Accessories are cheap here with tweezers going at $3SGD to Hydor Prime 30 going at $120SGD.
Fauna wise,other then exotics not much to go gaga about.The only fishes I'm thinking of bringing back would be the lesser seen black morpho tetras.
Still,the cool weather makes it pretty enjoyable to just shop the aquarium shops till you drop!
Will be heading back on Friday morning after my breakfast for a last look before flying back to SG.
Till then...will update with pictures upon my return.

----------


## jeffteo

> Currently here at hongkong so thought i'd give a quick update.
> Accessories are cheap here with tweezers going at $3SGD to Hydor Prime 30 going at $120SGD.
> Fauna wise,other then exotics not much to go gaga about.The only fishes I'm thinking of bringing back would be the lesser seen black morpho tetras.
> Still,the cool weather makes it pretty enjoyable to just shop the aquarium shops till you drop!
> Will be heading back on Friday morning after my breakfast for a last look before flying back to SG.
> Till then...will update with pictures upon my return.


Enjoy your trip bro. Hope no one bomb your PM to help get things...

----------


## darrentyl

That's nice.. Did you manage to see any crs/bds/kk in hongkong?

If possible, can help to check on the price??




> Currently here at hongkong so thought i'd give a quick update.
> Accessories are cheap here with tweezers going at $3SGD to Hydor Prime 30 going at $120SGD.
> Fauna wise,other then exotics not much to go gaga about.The only fishes I'm thinking of bringing back would be the lesser seen black morpho tetras.
> Still,the cool weather makes it pretty enjoyable to just shop the aquarium shops till you drop!
> Will be heading back on Friday morning after my breakfast for a last look before flying back to SG.
> Till then...will update with pictures upon my return.

----------


## alvinlhl

any plecos there?

----------


## qool

on ground levels shops I did not see much pelco except for those common ones, just came back from that place yesterday. The panda loaches are dirt cheap there.

----------


## KilliNewbie

So to bring things from overseas, just follow the 30/50 to 3L/5L rule and dump it in our luggage ? 

Sent from my HTC Desire 601 using Tapatalk

----------


## KilliNewbie

Any one can answer my qs ?

Sent from my HTC Desire 601 using Tapatalk

----------


## squall99e

Now at the fish street. Any recommendations to buy for planted tanks? Heard intense accessories is cheaper in Hong Kong

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk

----------


## squall99e

Feel like getting VIV spring scissor at hkd 148 and saga super difuissor at hkd 65

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk

----------


## ken1971

Hi KilliNewbie,

please see the link.

http://www.ava.gov.sg/InformationFor...Fish/index.htm


ken

----------


## squall99e

The accessories in Hong Kong is cheaper.

Brought Intense diffuser 40mm hkd 90
Intense 60mm hkd 120
30cm led light. (Like ada as I own one) hkd 440.

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk

----------


## squall99e

Never buy but find it is cheaper
Ada spring scissor hkd 660
Ada 500ml hkd 120

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk

----------


## balefire

How did you clear the airport security on fluid restriction? Or do you checkin the fishes?

----------


## AQU

They got so much varieties in their fish shop, really an eye opener  :Smile:

----------


## Orcishwarrior

Hate to say. Please don't spoil market. Posting in a public domain on "how to get through Airport custom without being detected?" is already an offence in Singapore. I would guess if this topic gets longer it may just catch the eye of AVA or relevant Department. 

Secondly, almost everything from Hong Kong is cheaper than in Singapore. At least i got my camera from HK hehe. Still i think its very inappropriate to announce to the whole world that how much it costs to get whatever stuff from whichever country or territory. 

Seriously i think MODERATORS should step in and so something about this thread before something goes wrong.

----------


## discusmania

Are there any guppy shops in HK?

----------


## Cmlee

> Like the idea of light set holder. Where to get that in Singapore? any one see?


did anyone managed to find this light holder in SG?

----------

